# acoustic treatment



## PREMAL JOSHI (Jul 9, 2011)

i am working on a project whereby the back wall of the room is concave in shape, the customer is not supporting me to create a false flat wall inside, in that regards how to control the sound reflections....pl advise


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

4" or thicker broadband absorption across the wall.


----------



## PREMAL JOSHI (Jul 9, 2011)

well i did try with a 4inch glass wool insulation wall, but still the room is bery boomy because of the reflections ...how about providing more deep cuts in the back wall ...will it help reduce the sound reflections ?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the room? Can you do a sketch showing where everything is located so we have a better understanding of what we are dealing with.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And, if you could take some measurements with Room EQ Wizard or something similar, that would let you know what the actual problem frequencies are. Take several measurements from the listening position and areas surrounding it.


----------

